# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Keynes vs. Hayek.  ROUND 2!

## kylejack

FF to 1m33s to skip the fluff.

----------


## KramerDSP

They captioned it per my request. Fantastic!

----------


## torchbearer

do they have direct downloads of these videos, i'd like to make a dvd.

----------


## kylejack

I don't know if they have higher resolutions available, but you can download the Youtube video with a Firefox plugin: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/fir...ash-and-video/

----------


## torchbearer

//

----------


## smartguy911

I have been watching this video over and over for weeks.  haha..i just love it

----------


## torchbearer

> I have been watching this video over and over for weeks. haha..i just love it


same here.
i don't think the general public would understand it. but if i taught a class at college- i'd make it the center piece of the class.

----------


## ClayTrainor

I must've listened to this song about 100 times by now.  Truly epic!

----------


## Ex Lux lucis

> FF to 1m33s to skip the fluff.


But the fluff is great! You'll miss all the puns!

----------


## kylejack

So many symbolic little touches in this video.  At the end, Keynes shakes hands with the reporters, the politicians, and the bankers, and Hayek is shaking hands with academic sorts.  The production quality is really great.

----------


## kylejack

> But the fluff is great! You'll miss all the puns!


Yeah, I just worried people might click off before getting to the main event. :P

----------


## kylejack

Gosh, this never gets old.

----------


## torchbearer

I just realized Alex Merced of this forum is in this video.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> I just realized Alex Merced of this forum is in this video.


time, location?

----------


## torchbearer

> time, location?


i just saw his name in the credits for extras in the crowd. lets see if i can find him.

----------


## torchbearer

its hard to tell which is him in the crowd, i've only seen his blog photo.

----------


## torchbearer

most of the faces in the crowd are out of focus.

----------


## torchbearer

//

----------


## torchbearer

up

----------


## ClayTrainor

best song on the interwebs.

----------


## kylejack

Bump!

----------

